# EEA2 residence card



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!
This is my first time.i would like to get the suggestion about my application.as I am a student and my visa expiring June 2015.i recently married to EU national(Hungary).who is working with me from almost last 2 years in McDonald's.
We before marriage we live together almost 13 months at the same address and also had a joint account where our both's McDonald pay coming since October 2012.we got a tenancy agreement on the name of both of us.as well as we been inspected by UKBA on our wedding day just before start of our wedding.and they were fully satisfied with us.i am a non-EU(Pk).and my wife DEFINITLY coming in the category who is EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS IN UK.
So I am going to attach the following docs in my application.as follow::

Marriage Certificate

1 year detailed upto 26th July 2013 joint account bank statement

Letter from employer(MCD)

All 1 year payslips(EU MEMBER)

WEDDING PHOTO ALBUM

PAST 1 year events all spend together(EID'BIRTHDAY,CHRISTMAS,VALENTINES,HONEMOON,etc) photo album with receipts.

EU I'd card (her)

My passport

2 photos of mine(passport size)

Etc
IS THESE THINGS ARE ENOUGH OR AM I MISSING SOME DOCS ?
Plz help me to advice?
THNX


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be, but being Home Office, nothing is sure until you get your residence card.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

Thank you so much.but just a final question?
Do I need to submit her 2 identical passport size photographs as well with the application or only mines are enough?

And is that as a non EU-Family member of an EU national who is exercising treaty right in this country from Last 2 years.AM I ALLOWED TO WORL FULL TIME HERE?


Thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just her photos and Yes.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

I am filling the EE2 Apllication form.i couldnot understood the SECTION 10> QUESTION 10.12 about family ties.

I don't HV anyother family member who is living abroad.than Pakistan.

So what should I fill there or shall I leave it blank?


Help please😊😊


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Help plzzzzz???


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


nouman1327 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am filling the EE2 Apllication form.i couldnot understood the SECTION 10> QUESTION 10.12 about family ties.
> 
> ...


It shall be answered like this:

*COUNTRY-------------SOCIAL CULTURAL OR FAMILIY TIES*
USA---------------------- Galaxy Soccer League.
Pakistan------------------James Smith - Uncle

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

Thank u so much for your's help.as can i writ on my application as


PAKISTAN---------HAji rayaz----uncle



What's the actual meaning of SOCIAL, CULTURAL OR FAMILY TIES?



Plz


Thnx again


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all!

Finally!i posted my EEA2 application and resident docs today with following docs

-EEA2 filled form
-EEA(national) ID CARD 
-MY PASSPORT(non-EEA)
-2 PHOTOS OF ME
-OLD AND NEW JOINT TENANCY AGREEMENT
-MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE
-HER EMPLOYER LETTER
-HER LAST 1 and half YEAR PAYSLIPS
-JOINT ACCOUNT STATEMENT LAST 1 year
-MOBILE BILLS 
-ELECTORAL ROLL CONFIRMATION LETTERs FOR EACH OF US FOR SAME ADDRESS.
-ALL OUTING/HOLIDAYS/TRAVELING/CHRISTMAS/HONEYMOON & WEDDING PHOTO ALBUM & RECEIPTS.

1---IS IT WOULD BE OK FOR THEM?

2---as in the beginning I mentioned that ukba visit on our wedding day at registrar office just before the ceremony.and interviewd us.and finally without any doubt one of them congrats us and wrote something in their diary and gone.
Do u think so they have record of this visit in their system and if answer is yes?then is it a PLUS POINT for our application?

Thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Looks fine to me.
2. Possibly, but your application ought to go through without it.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Joppa .

U guys helping a lot.and actually we saving a lot time and money with this.
Thnx again


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Joppa/others!!

Just to let u knw that I got an acknowledgement letter from Homeoffice for my application sent last week.but it's not headed as CONFIRMATION OF ACCEPTANCE.they just said me that they got my application.and forwarded to visa officer.etc.but not mentioning that I cn wrk or not.
My question is :
1- IS IT COA? 
2-IFNOT THEN WILL THEY SEND ME LATER?
Or 
THEY WILL DECIDE MY APPLICATION STRAIGHT AWAY?

Thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's probably not a COA but just a letter of acknowledgement. It can take a while for them to issue COA (2-3 weeks is common). 
Then you are in the queue. It can take 6 months or more.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Joppa!

Thnx for such a quick reply.just 1 question as :

-ARE THEY SENDING" ACKNOWLEDGEMENT LETTER FOR EEA2" to EVERYONE OR JUST SOME APPLICANTS GETTING?

-"AS MY APPLICATION IS IN THE QUE"
Is it mean that they not putting every application for processing so quickly or it's normal routine with every application?

Thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some get letter of acknowledgement, some don't. Things may have changed since they started charging for EEA2 etc.
6-month delay has been common, and they process strictly in the order they are received. Don't know if there's any improvement since the charges are levied.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thnx joppa


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

Back again! As its almost 3 weeks now.but I hv't received my COA.so I decided to call HO.after15 min wait finally i spoke to a horrible voice(panic) look like he had a lot of caffeine in the morning.i have him my EEA2 application refrence number.then upon his request 
My name
My partner name
Our D.O.B
NATIONALITIES
ETC
AND AFTER HE ASK ME OUR ADDRESS?
So I told him what I wrote in EEA2 application.as at this address I received my acknowledgement letter for my EEA2 application.
But he said they don't have this address in their system as they got my old address with them.(what I used to extend my student visa last year).......
So I ask him then how did they send me the acknowledgement letter at our application address???
.....look like I ask him about his account number..lol.
Then after long discussion he suggest me that I should write their Liverpool address for change of my address and then request them for COA.


Any opinion JOPPA/JRGE/ANYONE. PLZZZZZZ


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hahaha really comical!
Doesn't surprise me. Their inefficiency is legendary. Letter of acknowledgement was probably computer generated so they have no record of it, while all they have as your address is your old visa address.
Just contact them and let them know your new address and ask for COA.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Joppa!

Thnx for reply.that ws really comicl.Do u knw which number I should call them? Or should I write them.


Plz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Use the online form:
https://contact-ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/aboutus/contact/changeAddress/update-my-details/


----------



## Norsk (Jun 13, 2012)

Two questions; 
1) Our EEA2 case is going on the 7th month. Is there any reason to believe that our case is not straight forward since it is taking this long?

2) I've heard that there has been some technical issues with sending out RC's in all of August. Can anyone confirm this, or provide more details about it?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Norsk said:


> Two questions;
> 1) Our EEA2 case is going on the 7th month. Is there any reason to believe that our case is not straight forward since it is taking this long?
> 
> 2) I've heard that there has been some technical issues with sending out RC's in all of August. Can anyone confirm this, or provide more details about it?


1) Is your EU spouse a worker and is sponsoring you as such?
2) Rumors are always going to be rumors. However Summers tend to be busy: students visas, tourist visas, visa extensions, etc. and.....limited staff..

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Norsk (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm the sponsor, due to my EEA Nationality. I'm a small yet well run sole trader. 
Just got confirmed directly from the agency that there were technical issues in August, and according to the lady I spoke to, no case worker is on our case yet.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I HV kind of address confusion.let me explain my condition in a logical way.lets say

A-OLD ADDRESS(what is in home office records as used for my student visa extension)

B-recent address(where me nd my partner lived in the past)

C-latest address(where me and my partener d living now as used for EEA2 application.

Now question is if I'm changing my address online as recommended by Joppa.nd my new address will be C.but what would be my old address A or B.coz they got address A in their records.but in my EE2 application 80% supporting docs like TENANCY AGREEMENT,joint statements,electrol roll, etc
Are belong to address B.

Hope I make it easy. 
Thnx.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That doesn't matter. UKBA only need your current address on their database.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Norsk said:


> I'm the sponsor, due to my EEA Nationality. I'm a small yet well run sole trader.
> Just got confirmed directly from the agency that there were technical issues in August, and according to the lady I spoke to, no case worker is on our case yet.


Welcome to UK!!!

Technical problems = limited staff.

Furthermore, if you have already contacted HO and/or have consulted with an Attorney/Solicitor, do not come here asking for a second opinion. It wastes our free and scarce time.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Joppa!

Change of address done.but now how can I request for COA.as they said I had to contact the Liverpool centre.do u HV any contact number or mail plz?
Thnx


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Joppa! 
Change of address done.but now how can I request for COA.as they said I had to contact the Liverpool centre.do u HV any contact number or mail plz? Thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contact European Enquiry Centre.
Phone: 0845 010 5200 
Opening Hours: Monday to Thursday (excluding public holidays) 09:00 to 16:45, Friday 09:00 to 16:30 (excluding public holidays).


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thnx joppa


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Another legendary work by ukba.homeoffnice.as i call them today and they told me that they sent my eea2 acknowledgement letter at my current address and my coa to some address where I never lived ever.and they have that address in their system from last year.welldone.and after this they request me my email address so that they can send me survey and I can feedback them about their performance. ???????? Hell performance.now they asking me to write the Liverpool centre about this issue.as they can't sort that out on fone. Any suggestion plz-----


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Finally I got my COA today.thnx to Joppa ' Jorge .

Application sent: 26/07/13
Received at ukba(Durham): 29/07/13
Acknowledgement received: 09/08/13(dated:06/08/13)
COA received: 04/09/13
RC RECEIVED;;;;;;;;????

COA SENT TO WRING ADDRESS BY HOME OFFICE ON 08/08/2013.
I call but no solution.update address online but no solution.wrote to liverpool office but no solution and finally Emailed them and got response from:- 

[email protected]


Within 2days with dual apology and informed me that address has been updated and a new COA SENT TO ME dated:
29/08/2013.


Thnx again Joppa.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi 

I got my COA finally.but now I need my wife's ID back.as she is doing part time job and with that she started studying the child care course from Kingston adult education.and they need her identification coz her passport is expired and only valid thing is her EU. ID CARD.
so is there will be any problem or any negative impact on my application?
if I ask her ID back from ukba and will they still process my application?
And is that studying adult education s also part of EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS?
However she will keep her part to,e job as well.


And how to get her only ID BCK FROM home office plz.

Help plz?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

nouman1327 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my COA finally.but now I need my wife's ID back.as she is doing part time job and with that she started studying the child care course from Kingston adult education.and they need her identification coz her passport is expired and only valid thing is her EU. ID CARD.
> so is there will be any problem or any negative impact on my application?
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just ask for it to be returned. They will continue to process your application.
See UK Border Agency | Return of documents requests


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank Joppa.just to ask as I need to fill in online form that I want to withdraw my sponsor"s ID?
And the adult education from government college is also called EXERCISING TREATY RIGHTS FOR HER?as we paid full fee in advance for her complete course.


Thnx again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes and yes!


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank u soo much


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*EEA2 form*

Hello Joppa. Pls i do need your help in this.. I am an EEA. Do i have to include my passport photograph to that of my wife who is a non EEA?


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea2*

Hello.. Please I need assistance in regards to the items to be submitted. I am an EEA nationals and my wife is Non EEA. For the passport photograph to submit, do I (EEA National) need to submit passport photograph?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

No.only ur non EEA wife need 2 passport size pjotographs


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

nouman1327 said:


> No.only ur non EEA wife need 2 passport size pjotographs



Many thanks. When filling Section A of the payment page. Should my wife make payment for single applicant with no family member or main applicant with one family member?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

If u r EEA national then ur wife is main applicant only.so she needs to make payment of £55.and there would't be any other family member unless u guys HV any child and he/she also applying.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*documents*

Hello. Thanks for your reply. when submitting documents. Do my Non EEA need to submit pictures of the wedding ceremony?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not necessary.and won't make any difference even.but they saying submit as much evidence as u can.so better add them.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea2*



nouman1327 said:


> Not necessary.and won't make any difference even.but they saying submit as much evidence as u can.so better add them.


Thanks. these are what my partner (Non EEA) is submitting

Accountant letter
Invoices/Receipts
Payment of NI contribution
2 sized passport photograph
Marriage certificate
Council tax bill ( My name and My Non EEA name)
Electricity bill ( My Non EEA name)
HMRC papers
EEA ID Card
Non EEA Passport
Wedding Pictures

Are these documents okay?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Is she self employed ?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry! I mean are u self employed??


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

If u are self employed then u MUST ADD CSI(comprehensive sickness insurance) for both of u.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wrong. Only those who are students or self-sufficient need CSI.


> If you are an EEA national in the UK as a student or as a self-sufficient person, you and your sponsored family members must have comprehensive sickness insurance for the duration of your stay in the UK.


UK Border Agency | Healthcare - comprehensive sickness insurance


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea2*



Joppa said:


> Wrong. Only those who are students or self-sufficient need CSI.
> 
> UK Border Agency | Healthcare - comprehensive sickness insurance



Many thanks for this information. I am self employed . However, what necessary documents do I (Self employed EEA)need to include in my partner's (Non EEA) application


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes! Joppa is absolutely right.sorry for mistaken.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks. What necessary documents do you think as self employed i need to include in my partner application (Non EEA)
And also, do my partner need to use Mrs or miss in her application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you look at UKBA site on European applications, they tell you what you can submit as evidence for self-employment:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/employersandsponsors/eea/eea-checklist.pdf Page 2.
She can use either, but it should correspond to her passport details. If it's in her maiden name, use Miss or Ms, if in married name use Mrs.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea*



Joppa said:


> If you look at UKBA site on European applications, they tell you what you can submit as evidence for self-employment:
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/employersandsponsors/eea/eea-checklist.pdf Page 2.
> She can use either, but it should correspond to her passport details. If it's in her maiden name, use Miss or Ms, if in married name use Mrs.


Thank you so much. Sorry for asking this again... Do my partner need to submit wedding pictures?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not listed as necessary, but some evidence of a genuine relationship such as photos, travel tickets etc may be useful.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*EEA documents*



sunlight777 said:


> Thank you so much. Sorry for asking this again... Do my partner need to submit wedding pictures?


Furthermore. Do I still have to include my bank statement? bearing in mind i have an accountant that has issued accountant letter and invoices/receipts and records of my earnings.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Furthermore. Do I still have to include my bank statement? bearing in mind i have an accountant that has issued accountant letter and invoices/receipts and records of my earnings.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can just enclose one pay slip instead.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea*



Joppa said:


> You can just enclose one pay slip instead.


Thanks. I am self employed. I don't have a pay slip. Do you mean my partner who is Non EEA has to provide a pay slip?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are self-employed, provide one of the documents listed on the checklist under #54.


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

I did my application as Self employed, it's pretty easy. I didn't have accountant's letters as i do my own accounting so i just sent them my completed tax return form. I think the most important is to send National Insurance Contribution receipts.
Also add a cover letter explaining the nature of your business to help them understand what you do.
My business income was quite small but it didnt affect my application.
Lastly I added a couple of customer testimonials (signed and dated) and photos of visitors at my shop. I had a local MP visit my gallery, took photos together and had him sign a testimonial. I really dont know whether it made any difference but I m sure it didnt hurt. Got the papers back in 4 months and wife's card doesn't have an expiration date on.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea2*



Andronik said:


> I did my application as Self employed, it's pretty easy. I didn't have accountant's letters as i do my own accounting so i just sent them my completed tax return form. I think the most important is to send National Insurance Contribution receipts.
> Also add a cover letter explaining the nature of your business to help them understand what you do.
> My business income was quite small but it didnt affect my application.
> Lastly I added a couple of customer testimonials (signed and dated) and photos of visitors at my shop. I had a local MP visit my gallery, took photos together and had him sign a testimonial. I really dont know whether it made any difference but I m sure it didnt hurt. Got the papers back in 4 months and wife's card doesn't have an expiration date on.


Many thanks. I have receipts of my national insurance contributions. Is it advisable to include my business card in the application?


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes put anything that shows you really run a business, cards, photos, testimonials, articles, reviews it can't hurt. If you know a city Councillor or anyone more 'respectable' have them write a review abt your business. 2-3 lines handwritten, dated and signed. In my first application which got rejected I didnt bother put much because I thought it was very easy for them to check I run a gallery in the centre of a large city. Turns out they dont really crosscheck much so you should help them understand what you do. 
If your receipts are printed from paying online go to your bank and ask for a stamp. It looks more formal. The first time I applied I had sent printed copies of online payments and they didn't accept them. Again it proves they dont corroborate much with other services as they could call HMRC and confirm I ve paid NICs. 

Also big advice to anyone who has their residence card application rejected. Don't Panic!
Even if you get a letter saying your spouse should leave the country within 2 weeks, it's a lie and a scare tactic. They sent to EU family members applicants who get rejected the same letter they sent to asylum seekers who get rejected, cz they are lazy.
As long as your spouse is staying with you and you have your marriage certificate they can stay with you forever even if you get 1000 residence card rejections and you had your family permit expired 10 yrs ago.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the information. My business is on yell advertising online. I paid my NI contribution on the HMRC website with my debit card. And also. I have posted back my tax return forms to HMRC. Did you spouse submit any passport photograph?


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

In addition, do my spouse need to submit the originals of our marriage certificate?


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

Υes all originals of course, and photos too in a small envelope.
If you paid NIC online print the receipt and go to the bank to have it stamped, otherwise they wont accept it.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

My spouse is Non EEA. And I am EEA. Do both of us need to submit passport photographs? Which form is the right form to use EEA 2 or EEA4?


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

Apply for both of you to support your spouse's application
The guys in here can help you with that better than me
EEA1 for you EEA2 for your wife, send them together in the same envelop
All the requirements are on UKBA's website, yes you both need to post photos


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks..


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

My pleasure  Good luck with it!


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea2*



Andronik said:


> My pleasure  Good luck with it!


Hello. My spouse and I did receive a letter from home office stating that they have received payments for the EEA2 application. Will I receive any further letter?


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the next one will be in a few months with the decision regarding your application


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andronik said:


> I think the next one will be in a few months with the decision regarding your application


Hello. Just to confirm. On the EEA1 application form, As the main applicant; do I have to fill section 3?


----------



## Andronik (Apr 10, 2013)

sunlight777 said:


> Hello. Just to confirm. On the EEA1 application form, As the main applicant; do I have to fill section 3?



Hi, I dont think so unless you have EU family members that you want to include in your application


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andronik said:


> Hi, I dont think so unless you have EU family members that you want to include in your application


Ok good. So I need to just fill section ; 1, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello nouman,have you received your RC yet ? 
Can you tell me what documents did you apply as my wife is working


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes! I got my RESIDENT CARD In 7 weeks.after submitting my application.however I added following documents...

-EEA2 filled form
-EEA(national) ID CARD 
-MY PASSPORT(non-EEA)
-2 PHOTOS OF ME
-OLD AND NEW JOINT TENANCY AGREEMENT
-MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE
-HER EMPLOYER LETTER
-HER LAST 1 and half YEAR PAYSLIPS
-JOINT ACCOUNT STATEMENT LAST 1 year
-MOBILE BILLS 
-ELECTORAL ROLL CONFIRMATION LETTERs FOR EACH OF US FOR SAME ADDRESS.
-ALL OUTING/HOLIDAYS/TRAVELING/CHRISTMAS/HONEYMOON & WEDDING PHOTO ALBUM & RECEIPTS.


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for your reply nouman ,good man


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

How to get electoral roll?
What is actually written in tenant agreement ?can you please domonstrate me?


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Eea1 refusal*



nouman1327 said:


> Yes! I got my RESIDENT CARD In 7 weeks.after submitting my application.however I added following documents...
> 
> -EEA2 filled form
> -EEA(national) ID CARD
> ...


Hello friends,
My EEA1 application was refused and the decision letter states i need to provide a bank statement showing that i am financially active and also NI Contribution evidence; and also the decision letter came with appeal forms. What do you advise now? Should i go for the appeal or reapply? Because when I applied before, i did not inlude HMRC NI original payment receipts and also my bank statement. Now i have the original HMRC original NI contribution forms. The HO retained my NON EEA partner's passport and our Marriage certificate. Please advise. Many thanks.


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

sunlight777 said:


> Hello friends,
> My EEA1 application was refused and the decision letter states i need to provide a bank statement showing that i am financially active and also NI Contribution evidence; and also the decision letter came with appeal forms. What do you advise now? Should i go for the appeal or reapply? Because when I applied before, i did not inlude HMRC NI original payment receipts and also my bank statement. Now i have the original HMRC original NI contribution forms. The HO retained my NON EEA partner's passport and our Marriage certificate. Please advise. Many thanks.


Hi there , I got certificate of application which sates that I am permitted to work in the UK .
i think you got refusal coz you did not provide sufficient docs.
Did you get certificate of application ??
Check out the documents which I proved.
Marriage certificate .
Completed EEA2 form.
Prroof of addrese living together from 2years .
Joint bank account statements .
Traveling together tickets .
Photos of family moments n Christmas .
Supporting letter from my wife EEA CITIZEN.
Introduction letter from me .stating future plans.
Important: wife's contracts from last three jobs and payslips.
(States experiencing treaty rights ) 
Yeah that's it ,basically you gotta make them sure your EEA NATIONSAl is working n experience treaty rights as a worker .
What docs did you provide,?


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re apply*

Our marriage certificate and my Non EEA1 partners passport is with the Home office. I want to reapply. Can I reapply why these two documents are with the Home office? Please help.


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

I THINK BETTER IDEA IS TO ADD THE MISSING DOCUMENTS AND REAPPLY.good luck


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

nouman1327 said:


> I THINK BETTER IDEA IS TO ADD THE MISSING DOCUMENTS AND REAPPLY.good luck


I have received certificate of application ,allowing me permition to work ,after how long of application of certificate did you get RC Nouman ???


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

sunlight777 said:


> Our marriage certificate and my Non EEA1 partners passport is with the Home office. I want to reapply. Can I reapply why these two documents are with the Home office? Please help.


Did you receive all other documents excepts you have mentioned here?i


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have received certificate of application ,allowing me permition to work ,after how long of application of certificate did you get RC Nouman 



EVERYONE's different.however it took me 3weeks only.GOOD LUCK


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

nouman1327 said:


> I have received certificate of application ,allowing me permition to work ,after how long of application of certificate did you get RC Nouman
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE's different.however it took me 3weeks only.GOOD LUCK


Do you think reviving mine cartificate of application allowing me work permission is positive side of my Application? I mean if they would have any doubt regarding my application they wouldnot allow me to work ,so yeah 
Do you think I will get RC?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

They are bide by eu law.anyone applying eea2 resident card will get RIGHT OF WORK.unless unmarried couple.its mean your application is in the que now.and about the word DOUBT????? It's a biq mystery.it depends upon the case worker+evidence provided by you to support your's application+your previous immigration history etc etc.however pray for the best.


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

nouman1327 said:


> They are bide by eu law.anyone applying eea2 resident card will get RIGHT OF WORK.unless unmarried couple.its mean your application is in the que now.and about the word DOUBT????? It's a biq mystery.it depends upon the case worker+evidence provided by you to support your's application+your previous immigration history etc etc.however pray for the best.


Alright thanks for your reply !


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Reapply*



niksdavi said:


> Did you receive all other documents excepts you have mentioned here?i


Yes. All other documents were returned except my Non EEA passport and our marriage certificate. What do you suggest?


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

As a EEA national, f I may ask, do I have to re apply under the 10 days of the appeal right? Or can I reapply anytime I want to?


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Always reapply


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Always reapply as soon as possible.


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

nouman1327 said:


> Always reapply as soon as possible.


Thanks for the suggestions. I have ordered a bank statement from my bank which will take 7 to 10 days. Is it okay to re apply 11 days after you received the refusal letter?


----------



## niksdavi (Jan 19, 2014)

sunlight777 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have ordered a bank statement from my bank which will take 7 to 10 days. Is it okay to re apply 11 days after you received the refusal letter?


Coz they did not mention the time limit so you should be fine about sorting it out in 10-11 days ,but again do it ASAP ,
One other thing is needs to be considered in your case ,coz they did not send you your marriage certificate n non eea national passport ,so how you gena re apply ? Unless you mention your current application's number.
I think they did not send these documents pbbly they are thinking you will appeal and just provide them the documents they have mentioned in statement .coz firstly you won't pay another fee and you don't have to take care about all documents again.just appeal with these documents ,I think it should be better for you according to my point of view ,you can ask some experts suggestions here such as Joppa good luck


----------



## sunlight777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can just enclose one pay slip instead.


Hello Joppa. Please I need your suggestions. I recently receive a refusal decision notice from the home office stating that I have right to appeal and also make further applications. I wish to re apply but the home office held my partner's Non EEA passport and our marriage certificate. Please advise on this.


----------



## Rodrigocoxa (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,
I'm going to apply for RC. I applied with success for my entry family member when i was still in Brazil..
I have few questions.
1- Me and my wife are leaving in her parents house, wich is council house. It would be a problem as our prove of adress is adressed to this house?
2- Our daughter was born in UK. Should i send her birth certicate?
3- I will apply for my wife's EEA1. Does she need to prove 5 years ok UK residence for this registration?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rodrigocoxa said:


> Hello,
> I'm going to apply for RC. I applied with success for my entry family member when i was still in Brazil..
> I have few questions.
> 1- Me and my wife are living in her parents house, wich is council house. It would be a problem as our prove of adress is adressed to this house?


No.



> 2- Our daughter was born in UK. Should i send her birth certificate?


No, though having a child together is evidence of a genuine relationship.



> 3- I will apply for my wife's EEA1. Does she need to prove 5 years ok UK residence for this registration?


No, just exercising treaty rights in UK.


----------



## Rodrigocoxa (Apr 7, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if i apply EEA1 for my wife and daughter, as i could read in other comments it give a "boost" on aplication.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes for your wife but not for your daughter.


----------



## Rodrigocoxa (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Rodrigocoxa (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,
It's me again!!
Would you recomend a company to translate my marriage certificate?


----------



## flexibil29 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Resident card for EEA members ?*

Hi , I'm first time here . I'm from Romania ,and my wife and my son from Romania of course. Can I apply for Resident card if ALL my family is EEA members ? Thank you !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't as you are all EU citizens. You can get a registration certificate to show you have the right to live in UK, but it's not compulsory and your passport itself is proof enough, now that transitional arrangement has ended for Romanians and Bulgarians.


----------



## flexibil29 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you Joppa , I want to apply because I want to obtain a Resident Card. I don't want to take with me all the time my passport, it's uncomfortable. It's match better if I will have a card , but I don't understand if I apply I will receive a provisional resident CARD or one REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE ( a form ) ?


----------



## Cardevil (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am reading through different postings and hoping to find information about where to get the application form for the residence card. I have been told I can get it from the post office but went there and the lady didn't even know what that was...had a look in internet and doesnt seem to have an option to purchase online. Any help is welcome. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Form: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ta/file/314846/EEA_2_Residence_Card_06-14.pdf
Guidance: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/285973/guideeea.pdf


----------



## echevreuil (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm about to apply for EEA2 for my husband (Brazilian) and would like to know if there is an emergency service to speed up the issue of this visa. Does anyone of you know if there is such service available?
Also, I was thinking on applying for registration certificate myself (I'm portuguese as well as brazilian citizenship), does this help him to get the visa? By the way, we are here for 4 months now and I started to work as a full time employee since the beginning of this month (June) and just got my first payslip. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


echevreuil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm about to apply for EEA2 for my husband (Brazilian) and would like to know if there is an emergency service to speed up the issue of this visa. Does anyone of you know if there is such service available?
> 
> ...


No, this is already an expedited process and EU nationals applying for their residence certificate has helped their non-EU spouses/partners in the past.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## echevreuil (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Jrge.


----------

